# How many losses for Suns this season?



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes, we're doing the opposite. We want as many as possible. 

What's your thoughts and realistic outlook?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think 55 to 60 seems about right.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope 55-60. I think we will end up in the 50-54 area. Hopefully absolutely no fewer.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Depends on how good a job Hornacek does and what the team really decides to try accomplish. Seems like 60 losses is a big possibility and it won't be a lot less than 50


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The suns added about five wins with the addition of Bledsoe but lost ten by losing Dudley. We have zero defense for the wing position and power forward spot. We are in range for a 60-65 loss season.

Edit: Len is a bust and Gortat will be traded as soon as possible. Shannon Brown is going to be hoisting 20 fga a game and Gordon will be injured by Christmas.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Who is Gordon? Do you mean archie goodwin?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

chilltown said:


> Who is Gordon? Do you mean archie goodwin?


Blech, I meant Bledsoe. Too early in the morning.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm thinking around 25ish wins so I guess that means 55-60 losses? We are bad but I don't really see us being all that worse off than last year. Dudley and Scola are the only real losses. With Dudley moreso being locker room loss because he kind of sucked last year. Losing Beasley nets us a few more wins I think.

I'm thinking right in line with last year is a fair estimate.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think we'll lose 65-67. This is team is BAD. Worse off than some people think.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> I think we'll lose 65-67. This is team is BAD. Worse off than some people think.


What makes us that much worse than last year?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Saw this tweet from coro a few days ago. I lol'd.



> *Paul Coro* ‏@*paulcoro*  24 Sep Surprise! MT @*johnschuhmann*: Of 177 players who took at least 500 FG last season, 2 scored < than 1 PT/FGA: Michael Beasley & E'Twaun Moore.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess we did sign Dionte Christmas to a multi year deal (small obviously). Its incentive laden.


BTW Man, I can't wait to see Shannon Brown and Gerald Green manning our wing positions. We need to play them together just for comedic value.


----------

